# DPM kit Interiors offered



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I ran across this manufacturer that makes detailed interiors for DPM kits in both N & HO Scales. you can even order or have Fiber Optics for these interiors.

I just ordered two for N Scale with the Fiber Optics installed and with shipping it was less than $35

So if your detailed oriented as I you might want to give him a look see. You can't place an order from his site but a quick email of your desired items and address and he will respond quickly with your total and where and whom to send your MO or check to.
When mine arrive I will post some pictures but his site is pretty clear as far as pictures go.

Hope it helps

http://lcoriginals.com/mrindex.html


----------

